# Off Topic:  ISCB Conference in Stockhom

## Hobbes2100

Hi folks,

Sorry for the off-topic post.  My wife and I (and our son) are attending the ISCB conference in Stockholm in late June.  Our budget is somewhat limited and the conference hotels that are available are somewhat pricey ($250/night).  We'd prefer to be near $150/night (~1200SEK/night) or even less.  We'd like a place that includes breakfast or is close to breakfast cafe's, etc.  Does anyone have recommendations on (possibly kid friendly) hotels in downtown Stockholm?  We'll need to have walking access to the public transit (I think it is a rail system?) to the fairgrounds where the conference is located.

We tried booking the Hotel Tegnerlunden  Downtown near Tegnerlunden Park but it was full.

On another note, if anyone will be at the "Open Source" special interest group, I'd love to say hello.

Best,

Mark

----------

## mabe

You could stay at Scandic Malmen. It's located downtown Stockholm and about a 10 minute walk from Södra Station (Southern Station) where trains take you straight to the Stockholm Fair in 6 minutes. I checked prices and availability at http://www.hotels.se/hotell-sverige/hotell-stockholm/scandic-malmen/ and it comes up at 940SEK/night (breakfast included) for June 27th to July 2nd.

The web site is in Swedish, but you might find a similar offer at hotels.com. Good luck!

----------

